# We Love Hats!!!



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Well as some of you may know, my poor little Shadow gets some allergies to the sun but LOVES sitting in the warmth of the sun, poor girl can't win 
I've tried everything to help her enjoy the sun but not get a reaction and nothing has worked until now! Who would have thought a simple light-weight shirt and cap would work!!

I just love her little hat and think she looks so cute in it i just had to share some pics with you all. i know some of you have hats for your chis so would love to see some pics of yours too... please post them  Since Shadow loves her hat i will need to get her more for sure!!!

Do i look cute or what?









Ok i'll show you a side view tee hehee









OWWWW i know i look cute!!!! Yeh scream it out loud!!! (check out those vampire fangs... WATCH OUT TRICIA LMAO!!)









I'm so happy in the sun... this is the life!!









nom nom nom this bully is tastyyyy!

















Well mum... do you think everyone on chi people like my hat????


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Hehehehe, the last picture is the my favorite! 
I looove when you post pics!! 

Isn't it funny how simple things like that could make a big difference? I'm glad Shadow can have it her way now, by having controlled allergies and still being in the sun!!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Aw thanks Crystal it makes me happy that she can enjoy the sun and she actually likes wearing the hat!!! funny little girl


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

OMG TASHA!!!!!!!! they are the sweetest pics ever!! her little hat is adorable and she looks so content!
the last pic is so cute! xxx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwwww shadow is the cutest girl in her new sunhat beautiful


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i love ur hat!!!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Claire, Mandy and Pidge! It was the only one at the shop, Purple isn't really her colour LOL but it does the job and she's happy to wear it


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

as long as it does its job! keep her nice and healthy


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww Tasha she is so adorable in her wee hat!
She does look so happy to be in the warm sun too.
Bless her!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Terri i'm so happy she can enjoy the sun.
Hey all the best for your visit today, can't wait to see your pics tomorrow  have fun with your babies


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Brilliant solution - I remember your posts about her reacting to the sun, so well done on finding a way she can enjoy it.

V. Cute btw!!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Aww so happy for her , glad she has a cute new hat, she looks even more gorgeous


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I am loving this girl in her hat, she looks just stunning. She seems to really like the hat !!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

so cute!!!! Just love her!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

She is so cute I would love to get a hat for a couple of my boys.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh bless her x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL whnever i see you mr bean siggy it looks hilarious, cant stop giggling


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

o my goodness this is just to stinkin' cute.. she reminds me of a little old lady with her hat haha.. I love your girls as always


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwww, Tassy! She looks so darn adorable in her little hat! Just look at those sweet expressions she has! Such a doll baby. You can just see the love on her little face. Beautiful baby!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

haha way to cute!! i wish Moe would wear hats!! AWW


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, she's so darn cute in her little hat!! And wow - nice fangs LMAO I always knew you had a special place in your heart for vampires


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh she is adorable and so is that hat!!!! I have got to get one for Lulubelle...it will help her outside too because of her sensitive skin...


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh honey, that is the sweetest thing I've ever seen. I only got to see Pebbles in the hat cuz Shadow was sleeping, remember??? Too friggin cute. I love the yawning and the tongue one. Mr. Bean is cracking me up also. Just love her.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Yay ! Dogs in hats ! ! ! !


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA i love Joie!!!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Who would have guessed that that would help? It's nice when something so simple can fix things. Of course, I do believe you'll have to go hat shopping now. A girl can't wear the same one everyday. lol Maybe she needs a pair of Doggles to match. lol


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, I forgot. Here's Babs in a hat.










And again, with matching scarf.


----------

